

Droplings for Mac - Isofarro
http://droplings.com/

======
Breefield
I was just about to pay for another month of CloudApp. I'm still going to do
that as the 'automatically upload screenshots' feature is just too killer to
give up. But if Droplings had that, I'd definitely pay for it.

~~~
jenius
How come? What is better about this than cloud app?

~~~
czottmann
Hi, I'm Carlo, the Droplings dev. For one thing, you can share files larger
than 25MB and more than 10 files per day without a monthly sub.

I know CloudApp has more features, but I was mostly scratching my own itches
here. ;)

------
masnick
What about using the Dropbox URL shortener instead of a custom Droplings one?
I'm not sure if that's possible or not, but my one qualm about your app is the
sustainability of yet another URL shortener.

Otherwise, this looks awesome. Looking forward to 1.0!

~~~
czottmann
I've a number of things planned re short URLs. In the end I want to build a
tool people are willing to pay for, not run an URL shortening service. ;)

Under the hood drpln.gs is using Bitly, BTW.

------
avolcano
Cool! Always felt like sharing public files via Dropbox wasn't quite as quick
as it should be. Seems similar to CloudApp's menu bar app:
<http://getcloudapp.com/>

------
magic5227
I built this while at Box, 100% free and works on Mac, PC, and Linux, takes
video, screenshots, and shares file(s):

<http://www.box.com/simpleshare/>

------
zavulon
I would add the "why" to the front page. When I read the top paragraph, first
reaction was - "I can do that with Dropbox itself already". I'd add something
about easily sharing.

~~~
czottmann
Good point. Added a "I wrote it because" paragraph.

Thanks!

------
chst
Another alternative is droplr (<http://droplr.com>). It does not use your
dropbox account, which I think is an advantage.

~~~
pearkes
I use (and really like) droplr, but the recent content isn't encrypted
fiasco[1] is kind of scaring me away.

But, still there because I can't give up the screenshot sharing and keyboard
shortcuts in the meantime.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4226285>

